# Weird problem-constipation



## 18780 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all!Well, I have had constipation for 4 years. Last fall in october I have found something that works - Lots of fiber and water. It worked wonderfully for 1 month. It was the best one month of my life. But then my bowels stopped responding to fiber and water. I just couldn't go anymore. So I stopped fiber and started drinking Prune Juice... At first, only like half a cup helped, then one whole cup, then the whole bottle wouldn't do anything.I now occasionally eat prunes or I become immune of something.Right now, the only thing that helps me go is drinking coffee. I have to get up at 5 before school and sit at my computer with my legs on a desk and drink coffee. Somehow, coffee only helps me in that position. The thing is, I hate coffee. I never drank it before. I don't need it to wake up.I also feel like it's not the natural way to go.So I was wondering if fiber here stopped helping anyone else and what did you do?I tried eating it again since last week but I'm too scared to go a day without going to the bathroom so I drink coffee, and the bowels never build up there and I don't know if fiber helps or not.I feel fat and disguisting and bloated if I don't go one day. I am definately the person who has to go every day.I am 18 and I am wasting my life with my stomach being huge. When there is nothing in my intestines, it is flat and pretty but otherwise it is a balloon.


----------



## 16725 (May 2, 2005)

HI Tauri! Yes I too have problems with constipation. I have tried all the fiber remedies out there and nothing seemed to work. I even was put on Zelnorm...and that did nothing. After reading through many of the posts on the IBS boards, I got a box of Digestive Advantage for IBS. I take a tablet in the morning and one in the evening...and I've been having regular bowel movements. I know some people say it doesn't work for them...but it has helped me alot. You might just want to try that...I'll usually give anything a try once to see if it makes any difference! Good luck to you...and hang in there!


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

seems acacia fiber supps help people...ahvent tried em cos i aint getting c anymore but you could try that


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,I went through a stretch (a major one) when I couldn't go, either...even with coffee, exercise, water, fiber, Miralax, etc. Turns out I had pelvic floor dysfunction. I had to have two weeks of intensive therapy. I can now poop on a regular basis, but I still do therapy at home from time to time.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes the acacia fibres do make a difference. You will probably have to order them thru Heather & Co. Acacia is prebiotic & encourages the growth of probiotics(healthy gut flora). My experience is that if you drink mangosteen too you have the perfect combination as it only kills the bad guys!


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Tauri, it sounds like you should go to the doctor . . .if those things aren't working, they will check to make sure you don't have something serious, like a tumor or pelvic floor disfunction or thyroid disease . . .it will give you peace of mind, too.


----------



## 21212 (May 14, 2005)

What is pelvic floor dysfunction and what can be done about it?


----------



## 19287 (May 16, 2005)

Hi all,I am a new member, this is my first post here.I am of C type (for many years) and I was diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction, or anismus. I have a question for Lisab: You wrote that "I had to have two weeks of intensive therapy. I can now poop on a regular basis, but I still do therapy at home from time to time."Could you describe what therapy did you have? I wold really appreciate.Thank you very much,steo


----------



## 19586 (May 22, 2005)

how does one know for sure if they have pelvic floor dysfunction?


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Tauri,I have exatley the same thing. If I dont go at least once a day I feel aweful. My usually flat pretty tummy is bloated and I look pregnant. Funnly enough for me most of the time once a day isnt enough, i prefer 3-5 times a day.I also understand ur dillema trying to treat it. Two years ago I did the exact same thing. -- Fiber and Water... it stopped working- Prunes and Prune Juice.... i could drink the whole bottle and it still did nothing in the end- Laxatives..... i got to a point where i could take 10 laxatives and it would do nothing.I know this sounds scary Tauri but you have to stop taking all those things cause your body has become immune!! I stopped all those things and now if I even have 1/2 a laxative or one glass of prune juice I have the most terriable D ever and sometimes even throw up. I ended up in hospital last time. I would never touch a laxative again in million years.I do have some advice for you if you want.Feel free to email me at cartooncreature1###hotmail.com your IBS sounds alot like mine and im 24.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Funnly enough for me most of the time once a day isnt enough, i prefer 3-5 times a day.


 Weird,sensitivity,trapped gas...I wonder what could cause this.I too can't handle C at all.


----------



## caeli (Oct 17, 2003)

I too have the same problem cannot handle constipation at all. I worry so much it just does not seem possible we can have so much discomfort and nothing serious wrong. I am very sensitive to certain foods such as bran wheat grapes anything with seeds it it etc.Spasman I seem to have the same symptoms as you. Thank you for your referral to IBS group in Montreal. caeli


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Spasman,I think it is mainly trapped gas, and bloating that makes me think i need to go to the toilet. I used to suffer from alot of Constipation, i could go 5 days with a BM. I seem to go at least once a day now there for it makes be believe it is no long C but gas.


----------



## 19290 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:Weird,sensitivity,trapped gas...I wonder what could cause this.I too can't handle C at all.


You know, I read something awhile back about this. I can't remember the exact wording. Basically, it said that people that suffer from IBS w/constipation not only have the problem with the constipation but also have more sensitive bowels than the normal person. It's the double whammy. You don't feel good because you can't go, but you feel even worse because of this added sensitivity. It has something to do with the serotonin levels in the bowels. Sometimes I feel like I want to crawl out of my skin. It's a heaviness and pressure. I compare it to carrying around a bowling ball in my bowels.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Austin, I read that too. People with IBS are more sensitive to gas because they detect bloating and abdominal distention more than people without IBS.It's not fair, is it? I, too, hate that feeling. Sometimes even after I have a good BM I still feel and look bloated. Or maybe it's that I've gained weight in the tummy area?


----------



## 23153 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Tauri.Wow, i have the same exact problem as you. So im not the only person in the worls with this problem. I have to wake up early every morning and drink coffee in fron of my computer in order to go to the bathroom. Some how the stimulant in the coffee and the relaxation from the computer do the trick. I am so sick and tired of wasting hours of my life doing this everyday! I am so frustrated.I also have to go everyday and if i dont go i feel so sick and bloated that i wear sweatpants all day (my main article of clothes on those "bad" days)Im so glad that im not the only one.


----------



## 23153 (Jun 2, 2005)

Posted 02 June 2005 11:07 PM Hi Tauri.Wow, i have the same exact problem as you. So im not the only person in the worls with this problem. I have to wake up early every morning and drink coffee in front of my computer in order to go to the bathroom. Some how the stimulant in the coffee and the relaxation from the computer do the trick. I am so sick and tired of wasting hours of my life doing this everyday! I am so frustrated.I also have to go everyday and if i dont go i feel so sick and bloated that i wear sweatpants all day (my main article of clothes on those "bad" days)Im so glad that im not the only one.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Fiber is no good for me w/ constipation.


----------

